# Stream Picture Format and Tuner Usage?



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thinking of getting a Stream.

1. If I stream to my iPad and connect it's hdmi to a 50" screen, how's it gonna look? What video resolution and bitrate is getting to the iPad over wifi? 

2. Does streaming use a tuner on the Elite? Or affect any other usage/features of the Elite?

3. Is there a setup fee or subscription charge on the Stream?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

TZR916 said:


> Thinking of getting a Stream.
> 
> 1. If I stream to my iPad and connect it's hdmi to a 50" screen, how's it gonna look? What video resolution and bitrate is getting to the iPad over wifi?
> 
> ...


1. The TiVo iOS app does not support hdmi out to a 50" screen.

2. That depends. If you choose to stream a program that has already been recorded than No. If you want to watch live TV (something that isn't already being recored) than the Stream will hijack a tuner.

3. There is no setup fee or subscription charge on the Stream.


----------

